# Greenhead Gear Changes



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Got my new Mack's prairie wings catalog and was happy to see a few changes in the GHG decoys.

Prices went up in a lot of decoys, Thats really cool because I was trying to figure out a way to give more money to China.

You can no longer buy lookers in a 6-pack so there is something I am actually happy about. They are charging $110 for 4 lookers in the hunter series. This opens the door again for bigfoots. If the new "bull" body sells for anything less than 110 everyone should start buying an american product again.

The price of fully flocked jumped 40 dollars. Just as I was going to start buy those exclusively they moved out of my price range.

The price of Shells went up.

They did however add unbelievable everything, there is every posture every body position, that a goose could think of putting its body into. The duck decoys are amazing and so are the pro grade canada floaters.

mixed feelings


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

are you against the chinese?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think they might come with protective bags now for the FFD's, if not thats a damn ripoff. New posture additions are sweet.

And i'm against the chinese :lol:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Lol my moms says if i don't eat im starving people in China. And she still yells at me when I don't eat all my food and im 16!she'll be like"eat your food!" and ill be like "but mom, im full!"

:lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I get a kick out of people ripping on GHG decoys, because they are supposedly made in China. Okay, if you are boycotting everything that is not American...How about your vehicals at home, the gas you put in them, your clothes you wear, etc...Don't get me wrong...I'm all for buying American whenever you can, but let's face it. The GHG are better looking decoys...And if that is important to you...Not to mention they are cheaper...or were...I'm not going to feel one bit guilty about using them. I orginally bought mine, becasue of how inexpensive they were compared to big foots. I saw the new fully flocked ones at Cabela's yesterday, and WOW, do they look nice!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah im with Rick. They look better than most if not all the decoys on the market, but lets not start another big foot battle lol :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

did they change anything else with the new FFD besides new poses? Like possibly being darker would be nice..


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> I get a kick out of people ripping on GHG decoys, because they are supposedly made in China. Okay, if you are boycotting everything that is not American...How about your vehicals at home, the gas you put in them, your clothes you wear, etc...Don't get me wrong...I'm all for buying American whenever you can, but let's face it. The GHG are better looking decoys...And if that is important to you...Not to mention they are cheaper...or were...I'm not going to feel one bit guilty about using them. I orginally bought mine, becasue of how inexpensive they were compared to big foots. I saw the new fully flocked ones at Cabela's yesterday, and WOW, do they look nice!


its not a matter of guilt... its a matter of craftmanship... we all know which brand holds of better, so the initial cost is laid to waste in a couple years when you need to replace GHG as opposed to having your BF's for 20 years.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's the deal...I'm not going to dispute that if you like to throw your decoys into a trailer, instead of handling with care...That Bigfoots are more durable. I have had my GHG for 3 years and they still look very good w/little wear & tear! Hey, to each is own, I'm not on their pro staff...I use both in my spread...I just think guys who keep saying you should buy only American...Who Talk the Talk, better Walk the Walk!


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Seems like we have had this dispute here before Bigfoot vs GHG. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So, lets take a poll, which is better GHG or Foots????   :wink:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> Here's the deal...I'm not going to dispute that if you like to throw your decoys into a trailer, instead of handling with care...That Bigfoots are more durable. I have had my GHG for 3 years and they still look very good w/little wear & tear! Hey, to each is own, I'm not on their pro staff...I use both in my spread...I just think guys who keep saying you should buy only American...Who Talk the Talk, better Walk the Walk!


when it comes to a hobby (which waterfowling is for EVERYONE, unless you are one of the 3 or 4 substance hunters in the world that are left), i will spend the extra money for quality, and american made... the things i use everyday i will be more frugal with, but if have a "made in the USA" sticker on a product in one hand, and "made in china" in the other, i can gurentee which one i'll pick.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

This thread was NEVER about which is better or more durable! That all comes down to opinion, which has been debated here a hundred times. YOU MISSED MY POINT, so you can put down your flag Roostbuster!


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Very true Rick. The majority of goods that require a large amount of manual labor to produce are produced over seas. Clothing, cars, you name it. I like Bigfoots but I'm not going to buy them just because they are American made. They are the decoy I prefer.

Heck, I have a Filipino mail order bride, they don't make those in the States.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

ADN said:


> Heck, I have a Filipino mail order bride, they don't make those in the States.


That's great! :lol:


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

FFD's for '06 will be much darker in colour, also pro-grade. You will have to see it for yourself to decide if they are dark enough.

All FFD's will come with either 4 slot or 6 slot bag,depending on which style you order. There were a lot of hunter's left out to dry when Avery ran out of FB decoy bags last year. I know some who bought these bags for NON GHG dekes. This should help the bag situation.

"Harvestor" packs for FB Canada's & Mallard's. Canada pack is 6 dekes....1 Looker, 2 actives, 3 feeders....pro-grade/ FFD
Mallard pack is 12 dekes....4 actives, 4 feeders, 2 sleepers. 2 resters.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Zekeland said:


> colour


haha he spelled color funny. :lol: :lol:

Wow I can't believe how much this thing blew up.


----------

